# OMAGAWD ! - OStar Maglight 2D



## lambda (Jun 28, 2006)

We were lucky enough to score some 10 watt OStar LEDs and are in the process of testing a limited number of flashlights using these super bright LEDs.







These will utilize the Dat2zip Shark converter to power the OStar from 6 or 8 NiMh AA cells. 

At last, HID brightness without a warm up period. Instant on/off operation with HID brightness. 






And of course, since the OStar is an LED, no more fragile HID bulbs! Bump it, drop it, it don't matter, it's an LED. It's really the best of both worlds, HID brightness with the durability and shock resistance of an LED.

Just finished this prototype and am waiting for it to get dark so I can take some outdoor beam shots :candle:


----------



## Blindspot (Jun 28, 2006)

Count me in for one if you make them for sale.


----------



## inq2000 (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh man these look SWEEEET!!! Any idea on the price?


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jun 28, 2006)

How much? :lolsign:


----------



## Archangel (Jun 28, 2006)

Count me as one of the interested.
What kind of run-time can you get from that puppy with eight NiMH?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 28, 2006)

Interested also.

V


----------



## Campbell (Jun 28, 2006)

I feel my flashaholism startin' to kick up again. Somebody help......please


----------



## CM (Jun 28, 2006)

How much?


----------



## Dawg (Jun 28, 2006)

Where's Mine?????


----------



## H22A (Jun 28, 2006)

I like it :wow: I'm interested. There have been discussion somwhere in this forum regarding to Ostar and from what I remembered price on LED alone is $80.00. Lumens out put is in 600 lumen range. Please correct me if I'm wrong. But this is one awsome output light :rock:


----------



## nakahoshi (Jun 28, 2006)

K2, eat your heart out


----------



## LumenHound (Jun 28, 2006)

It would be interesting to see how that 10 watt led compares to the 11 watt ROP Low bulb given similar reflector finishes.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm in also, paypal at the ready.  Looks like I'm number four on the "list".

Cliff


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll bet the ROP low is much brighter. People have said that that bulb approaches 40lm/W. IIRC, the Ostar (or any LED at this drive level) isn't close to that.


----------



## ddaadd (Jun 28, 2006)

Lambda is currently out doing beamshots of the OStar, and I am currently

waiting to see them!!.........

Pretty much certain I'd have to have one of these!...........


----------



## LEDcandle (Jun 28, 2006)

Dang it!!  Looks killer... just when I was thinking of getting a Multi-Lux. I think a single Ostar might be better.... OR, when will we be seeing multi Ostars? :naughty:


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jun 28, 2006)

OMG! Let's see the beam shots with some well known comparison lights and some LUX readings.

Your up-the-wall light saber shots are always stunning but this one takes the cake!! It looks like you could cut down Obi-Wan Kenobi with that thing!! Chewie too!


----------



## Walt175 (Jun 28, 2006)

ooOOOoooOOooOOOOoooOOOOoooo


----------



## InFlux (Jun 28, 2006)

Next in line!!! (if this is a line...)


----------



## rookie (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll take one!

:goodjob: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## jefft (Jun 28, 2006)

Hope you scored a gross of these. Looks like a hotbed of interest is being generated here. I'm interested, too, BTW.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jun 28, 2006)

Very interested here. My FM 3" head would love to try it out (If it fits)!

It looks like an XXX bin! :naughty: :kiss:


----------



## blahblahblah (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll take one.


----------



## lambda (Jun 29, 2006)

This is a real eye burner. Lots more testing to do, but here's a beam shot of the little old barn 400+ feet away. 







Note that the tint is no where as blue as my camera made it out in the "light saber" wall shot in the first post. It really is a sunlight warm tint.

Batteries not dead yet.....must go back outside and "test" more.......


----------



## H22A (Jun 29, 2006)

That is awsome . Put me down for one please.


----------



## WhiteHot (Jun 29, 2006)

Sweet. I was getting a bit less interested in LED's until this caught my eye. I want one too.


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 29, 2006)

I think your loosing a good ammount of lumens in that big hole in the reflector, but the throw is awesome! Anyone has more information on this wonderled? What voltage and current is it using? Can you fit it in my PR-T? LOL! Awesome!

More info please!

AlexGT


----------



## xpitxbullx (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm in for one!

Jeff


----------



## 270winchester (Jun 29, 2006)

next in line!!!!


----------



## nemul (Jun 29, 2006)

wow more beams!


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 29, 2006)

I want one pending price if this is a line! What is the runtime of this light? Specs?

Thanks! 

AlexGT


----------



## Stillphoto (Jun 29, 2006)

Waiting to hear how much (at this point count me in), this looks like a nice "sleeper" magmod...man where have I been...10w led? sheesh!


----------



## cue003 (Jun 29, 2006)

I am curious to hear about runtime and price.

Would also like to see more beamshots.

Curtis


----------



## Kid9P (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll definetly take one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kid9P


----------



## JimH (Jun 29, 2006)

If you can run it on NiMH batteries, there must be a Li-ion configuration that will work. You can put me on the list for one of these yet to be offered lights.


----------



## Argetni (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll take it!!

Add me to the list...if there is one.


----------



## taiji (Jun 29, 2006)

Next in line!!!


----------



## GJW (Jun 29, 2006)

:rock: 
How much?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations, Lambda, for the ground breaking mod. You are pushing the LED into HID territory. The LED emitters are in their infancy and are showing great gains brightness. The LED durability, size, no warm up time, lighter weight, bulb life, no ballast, variable beam and reasonable sized batteries would prove an advantage. The Maglite-Ostar emitter shows us the next leap in LED lighting.

The Ostar is running at full power, right? Yeah, I like it. It is going to be fun rooting for LED lights one year from now.

This is a great show and tell thread you have, Lambda. Congratulations on a record breaking mod.


----------



## glockboy (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## kit (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow! Count me in...my eyes!!!


----------



## cyberhobo (Jun 29, 2006)

Put me down for one!


----------



## gl22man (Jun 29, 2006)

i'll take one depending on price... 
Mike..


----------



## ICUDoc (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow that looks great- I'm in for sure if the price is right!


----------



## easilyled (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd like one too!


----------



## darmawaa (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 29, 2006)

OK I'm in too!


----------



## pcmike (Jun 29, 2006)

Amazing, I'd love to own one.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jun 29, 2006)

This is the closest I have come to realizing my fantasy since they announced this technology, I got to drool over these publications,

http://catalog.osram-os.com/media/_en/Graphics/00037160_0.pdf

http://catalog.osram-os.com/catalogue/catalogue.do?catGroupOid=000000010001fefb00550023&favOid=000000010001fefb00550023&act=showProductGroups

I always believed a CPFer would come to the rescue. I look foreward to your success. Please keep us posted!


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 29, 2006)

I’m glad members are looking for the practical use in your new, ground-breaking, mod. I’m sure many are eagerly waiting to see real life tests of your Ostar/Maglite. Great modding job Lambda.


----------



## ARC mania (Jun 29, 2006)

Lambda,

Great job! Awsome mod!

ARC mania


----------



## lambda (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi all,

These really have some potential demonstrated during testing. While this is just a prototype running on my own home brew converter, when I get the Sharks from Wayne I'll do a runtime test. It looks like the Shark will push the efficiency up above 90% and probably not get as hot as this prototype and have a longer runtime.

I'll see if I can take some time from playing, er, testing it so I can get some more beam shots later.

No specs or price at this time, as I need to finalize the design and do much more testing before turning any of these loose in the wild. Stay tuned, more to come....


----------



## mudmojo (Jun 29, 2006)

Sounds like an amazing light. Definitely interested depending on price.


----------



## bombelman (Jun 29, 2006)

Stunning !! I'll take one pending price...


----------



## MSaxatilus (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm interested!!! :naughty:


----------



## Leef (Jun 29, 2006)

, one for sure. Probably two. Gimmee!


----------



## dat2zip (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice light. You beat me to the punch. 

I was in the process of doing a mod just like that.

-Wayne


----------



## NIGHTGUY (Jun 29, 2006)

Count me in for one please.


----------



## Melchior (Jun 29, 2006)

Has anyone ever thought of cooling a LED?

Would freezing it allow better light production?

It works for CPU's, why not LEDs?


----------



## Kalinux (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## IsaacHayes (Jun 29, 2006)

Can the star be cut down so you don't have to remove so much off the reflector?

What's the output look like. Really like HID, or more like quad/tri lux3 light or Mr-X performance?

More beamshots with other lights please!


----------



## dat2zip (Jun 29, 2006)

I chopped my Ostar down to fit the top of the Hotlips heatsink and found out that had just encrouched and cut a trace on the board that connects one side to the other side of dies. I ended up mangling and ripping off all the gold bond connect wires under the black silicon before I realized what I had done. This was on a six die version. I do not know the configuration of how the 4 die is put together.

Well.... It was still good until I ended removing the silicon and ripped off all the connecting gold bond wires. I could have bridged the cut trace on the MCPCB and restored functionality to the Ostar.

I only had one, mangled it and now I have none. 

-Wayne


----------



## Illum (Jun 29, 2006)

Aswesome light! 
downright sizzling! :rock::rock:


----------



## Vifam (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm in for 1.
Great job.


----------



## Leef (Jun 29, 2006)

Cooling the LED? Where would you get the energy to do that?


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Jun 30, 2006)

Beamshots! Close-ups! More info!
Awesome mod Lambda!


----------



## GJW (Jun 30, 2006)

lambda said:


> No specs or price at this time, as I need to finalize the design and do much more testing before turning any of these loose in the wild. Stay tuned, more to come....



Well this is in the wrong forum then.
:nana: 

I know......
Always the party pooper.
:laughing:


----------



## tdurand (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm in. Looks very..... niiiice.


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Jun 30, 2006)

Lambda, hurry up and bring on the OMAGAWD!
Let's let the lights do the talking, the rest is just words!


----------



## Eric S (Jun 30, 2006)

Led Zeppelin, I`m with you on that!!!

You know, Technicaly speaking ofcoarse

Eric


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 30, 2006)

i stil can't get over this thing.

I know we don't have a crystal ball (although PK may)

anyone know if the big co's like Surefire are going to be playing wiht these?


----------



## lambda (Jun 30, 2006)

The heat impact on light output is much less than with a Luxeon V, as deplicted in this drawing:







As you can see where I overlayed the OStar curve on the Luxeon V chart, at 100C the Luxeon has dropped 25% brightness and the OStar is down only about 10%. 

I've not found any numbers for life span yet for the OStar, but I'm betting it is going to be better than the 500 hour life stated for the Luxeon V Portable.

If you're interested, the data sheet for the OStar can be found HERE 

Tonight I'll try and get some pics of a shoot off between the OStar Mag, my 2D Luxeon V X4T Mag (1.4Amp overdrive) and my 2D 10W HID Solarc Maglite. I'm not sure if the camera will show much difference, but it's worth a try.


----------



## inq2000 (Jun 30, 2006)

Sweeeeet!!


----------



## Melchior (Jun 30, 2006)

*Keep it cool*

I know cooling would defeat the purposes of high lm/w but... I am really wondering just how much more performance these multi-watt modules can dish out.

I think a good simple test to see if cooling offers any benefits firstly would be in order.

Run the unit without heatsinking first to get a baseline, then:

With a AC unit , setup the LED test rig so that the cold air from the AC blows across a copper CPU-type heatsink with and the LED placed on the 'bottom' with some high performance thermal grease.

Having a accurate light meter would be very useful for such a test.


----------



## lambda (Jun 30, 2006)

Melchior - You've raised a common question with high power LEDs; what if it's cooled?

While electronic coolers have been used with CPUs, I don't think it's a good solution for portable lighting. Remeber, even though one side of the cooler gets cold, the other side gets real hot. So there is even more heat to dissipate. 

However, something like that hooked up on a wall wart in a desk lamp might be the ultimate application. Else it would have to a BIG portable light to get all the heat away from the LED and cooler. The 2D case is pushing it for anything over 10 watts from my experience, things can get real hot after an hour or so.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jun 30, 2006)

Heh, enough bench-racing.

Let's see some comparitive beamshots and lux readings!!! Dyno sheets please! hehhe  :nana:


----------



## evan9162 (Jun 30, 2006)

Operating the 4-die Ostar at 700mA, with a perfect heat sink held at 25C, the Tj only gets up to 65C. That's only about a 5% drop in output. So you'd have to use some kind of active thermal system, like a phase-change cooler or peltier, in order to cool it down any more. It would be expensive and power hungry to move 10.6W and maintain a Tj of 25C (which would require a board temp of -15C), and you would only gain 5% in brightness.


----------



## dabiscake (Jul 1, 2006)

lambda said:


> The heat impact on light output is much less than with a Luxeon V, as deplicted in this drawing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lambda,
in this datasheet, I'm seeing forward currents in the likes that we've seen for Luxeon (350, 700, 1000 mA), but how about forward voltages? There's a table in the doc that gives rather high Vfs for reasonably small handheld flashlights, respectively 13, 15, 16.2V (4-die) and 19.5, 22, 24.5V (6-die)... am I reading this correctly? It seems to me it'd be quite a challenge to get those voltages without sacrificing runtime in battery packs, I'm hardly using any D-size mags, kind of like the C-size better, but I guess it'd be hardpressed to go any smaller than that... Can I ask you what you're powering your prototype with in that Mag? a rack of AA-size Li-Ions maybe  Thanks!


----------



## nethiker (Jul 1, 2006)

Congrats on the new place. That's sounds almost as exciting as this light.


----------



## Empath (Jul 4, 2006)

Alternate opinion originally posted in this thread has been split-off into it's own thread. At times, differing opinion leaves a topic difficult for either side to address, even when both opinions have merit and should be open to discussion. By making two threads on the same topic, and the ability to discuss each without damage to the purposes of either, perhaps both can be of value.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 4, 2006)

if its cheap enough i might like one of these around xmas..... if only it was powered by a FatFlex.....

--neg


----------



## inq2000 (Jul 4, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## Glass (Aug 11, 2006)

Please put me down for one as long as the price won't cause a divorce.  

Patrick

edited because I forgot how to spell!


----------



## Krit (Aug 11, 2006)

Very surprise bright for LED.


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow! Incredible!

Just curious, where can those Ostar emitters can be found? I guess thei're not cheap :huh:


----------

